# simpson river pace



## DieselShark (Aug 6, 2010)

well the other day we went to the simpson river pier over by jims fish camp in pace, right before you enter into pensacola....

well we got some bull minnows, and decided to drop them on the bottem...

welp, I threw my wifes little orange light up pole out with a bull minnow on it, and only 17 Ib test, and the next thing i know I hear the drag screaming....she goes to grab it, and cant get it outta the pole holder because the fish had the pole bent halfway. so i grabbed it, and told her to fight it...as she grabs the pole, she trys to start reeling it in, and then she shoves it back to me, she said it almost was yanked outta her hand, and with her being pregnant, I could see how she didnt have the sgtrength to hold it....

so, we got nothing but open water in front of us, and Im thinking, this is a big one, and I only got 17 Ib test line, and this isnt a big penn reel like the rest of my reels....so I let it run and run.....well, I fought it for a good 20 minutes, and the next thing I know, my buddy tom nets a huge redfish...we get it up on the pier in the net, and we measured it at 40 inches with the tail pinched....


what a damn catch that was in those waters!!!!

I wish i had grabbed my camera, but it was a last minute decision to go, and I had forgotten it....


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

you ate it right?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

^^^^^^ hope thats a trick question!


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

no kidding...iv fished that place a few times and caught specs and some slot red but never a bull like that up there....nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

_*Damn it U all found my little hot spot!!! Ha HA HA ! LOL, I been fishing that spot for a long time! Just don't be suprized to what U might catch there*_! _*From brim, 2 Stringray's ! Damn shame U had to let it go! Maby a slot next time ya go!! So your wife could handle it!*_


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Good Stuff, thats one of my favorite spots to fish also because of the massive diversity of fish there. You can throw out a bull minnnow and catch a redfish or throwout a plastic worm and catch a bass


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

wow awesome. nothing like a light line super red fight


----------

